# MacUpdate



## SGilbert (Mar 28, 2022)

I am totally disgusted with MacUpdate.  I am a regular user, but it is getting so hard to use them, I just may have to change all I possibly can to Apple's App Store.

This is an email I sent to them today.  I urge anyone that is at all interested in what they (used to) provide to also write and complain! 
(Warning, I tried to email using my AOL account, but it bounced saying it was an invalid address, but using my Comcast account, it went right through)

support@macupdate.com

Just what the H do you think you're doing. You've gone from great to good to bad and now TERRIBLE!!!  

WHY???   Do you want Mac users to use your page, or are you trying your best to drive us away?  If so, you are succeeding!

Go back to simple listings and stop messing with success!

Long time user, soon to not be!

Steve Gilbert


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 28, 2022)

I got rid of them long time ago. When I remember why, I'll post it.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2022)

To me the problem is they need a Silicon version link on smash page! To many updated apps are Intel only still too!


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 29, 2022)

Satcomer said:


> To me the problem is they need a Silicon version link on smash page! To many updated apps are Intel only still too!


Most, if not all, will run on M1 Macs thru Rosetta.


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 29, 2022)

Another problem with their "new" format is you cannot go further back than today. Any checking for updates has to be daily or nothing.
By the way, they do have an updater app, but no way will I install that!


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 29, 2022)

Further:  
"08 October 2021
MacUpdate joins forces with Clario
MacUpdate has announced its new ownership as part of Clario. There will be no change to MacUpdate as a platform and no change to MacUpdate community teams and management...."
“...MacUpdate has always been known as an independent community where the user’s feedback has the highest value..."

I call BS !!!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2022)

SGilbert said:


> Most, if not all, will run on M1 Macs thru Rosetta.


Yea but just like before that will be just a couple years then like before be removed! Most software again will be out of date! We imho had the Intel version many developers could make Mac apps too! Now back to Silicon era the last Mac Intel is Mac Pro and I feel that will replace late this year! So all those Intel only apps need to update or die!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 29, 2022)

I remembered why I got rid of the app. They wanted to start charging and I didn't need to pay for something that Apple's App Store was doing for free.


----------



## SGilbert (Mar 29, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> I remembered why I got rid of the app. They wanted to start charging and I didn't need to pay for something that Apple's App Store was doing for free.


As I said above, they have an app, but my rant is for the website, not the app. I have never even tried their app.
I agree with you...why pay for an app when the alternative(s) are free.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 11, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> I remembered why I got rid of the app. They wanted to start charging and I didn't need to pay for something that Apple's App Store was doing for free.


Yea I remember that back in zeros! I used their app to update all my other apps in 10.6.x! Then they wanted to change for service I paid the first year but after that I decided to go the old fashion way by checking every month all the big programs at their own sites was just as good! I have doing that ever sense on now too!


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 11, 2022)

With their "new" format, you cannot go back in time longer that about half a day.  Used to be able to go back as far as you cared to.


----------



## chevy (Apr 15, 2022)

You are not happy with a service ? cancel it.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 15, 2022)

chevy said:


> You are not happy with a service ? cancel it.


It's not a "service"---just a website. (If it was a "service", they failed miserably!)


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 16, 2022)

SGilbert said:


> It's not a "service"---just a website. (If it was a "service", they failed miserably!)



I remember only using VersionTracker then wonder then CNET wondered why it tanked! MacUpdate was the only way to check for updates because programs refused to put updating in their programs! Then they instead of just updating to current HTML standards changed their system where searching was broken for years! Now I only buy Mac software from the developer or Mac App Store! That includes Picture mutilation, audio applications and office program replacements (to save money)! My old way is dead now so I had to change my surfing habit over the years!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 29, 2022)

I know when I when went to the web page users are compiling they are not keeping up when versions of software on site! It like the developers are jumping ship!


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 29, 2022)

Satcomer said:


> I know when I when went to the web page users are compiling they are not keeping up when versions of software on site! It like the developers are jumping ship!


As well they should! The site is a shadow of it's former self, and no where near as useful in many respects.


----------



## bbloke (May 9, 2022)

When monitoring updates, I also keep an eye on compatibility with different OS versions and 32 bit vs. 64 bit support.  Now we also need to look out for updates relating to Apple Silicon.  Not wanting to divert the discussion, but I've found the RoaringApps site pretty good for this: https://roaringapps.com.


----------

